# Surgical treatment of anismus?



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,I found this on internets_teohttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?c...p;dopt=Abstract*Obturator internus muscle autotransfer: a new concept for the treatment of anismus. Clinical experience.Farag A.Department of General Surgery, Faculty of Medicine, Cairo University, Egypt.In this study 20 patients suffering from chronic constipation due to spastic anal sphincters were operated upon using a new surgical technique. The technique aimed at constructing an active anal dilator mechanism using the obturator internus muscles mobilized from both sides and sutured to the side wall of the anal canal in order to overcome the spastic anal sphincters during defaecation. This series included 3 failures (15%), 16 successful cases (80%), and 1 dissatisfied patient despite normal postoperative investigations (5%). Eleven patients (55%) showed immediate postoperative normalization of their defaecation. Five patients (25%) showed normalization of their defaecation after 10 sessions of electric stimulation of the transposed muscles given 1 month postoperatively for 10 successive days. All the successful cases (16 patients) maintained their good results during the period of follow-up which ranged from 16 to 45 months (average = 30.31 months). For the successful cases, follow-up was from 16 to 42 months (average = 26.72 months). Immediate postoperative complications included 3 cases of wound infection and 2 cases of transient incontinence to gases which responded completely to postoperative Faradic stimulation. No cases of persistent incontinence of any degree were detected among the 20 patients studied. The 3 failures were mainly due to avoidable technical problems. The technique was safe, easy, and physiological, using a strictly perineal approach.PMID: 9013105 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]*[/b]


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you have pelvic sensitivity?Have you tougth if it could lead to spastic pelvic floor?


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Do you have pelvic sensitivity?Have you tougth if it could lead to spastic pelvic floor?


I am not sure if I understand the question. I was diagnose with non relaxing pubo rectalis or anismus. Which implies spastic pelvic floor, right? Today was one of the worst day for me. I was completly "closed", I could not do anything. I took senna pills, fiber(groung flaxseed), stool softener, tea, glycerin suppositories, couldn't go at all.What do you do if you get in such state?Thankss_teo


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you have a pelvic burning sensation?My idea is THIS could cause PFD.


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Do you have a pelvic burning sensation?My idea is THIS could cause PFD.


Yes, I do feel like burning inside, where the anal sphincter is. It is very irritated, but I don't have hmorroids.Anyway this irritation makes things worse.


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Do you have pelvic sensitivity?Have you tougth if it could lead to spastic pelvic floor?


SpAsMaN, I am wondering if you can send this to Dr. Lahr, see what he has to say about it, since you already went to him.I would really like to know what he thinks about it.s_teo


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hmmm....I migth just do it.But tell me why you sent me a PM with another user name.I know it was you


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Hmmm....I migth just do it.But tell me why you sent me a PM with another user name.I know it was you


I was the one that sent you PM. We are not the same person....


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I HAVEN'T E-MAIL DR.LAHR YET BUT IT IS INTERESTING LINK HERE.I DON'T KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE MALE OR FEMALE BUT IT APPEARS THATPAIN PROCESS IN THE PELVIC AREA CAN MIMIC IBS.SO I WOULD SAY MY STATEMENT IS CORRECT.PELVIC PAIN CAN LEAD TO BOWEL ALTERATION/CONSTIPATION AND IBS TYPE OF SYMPTOMS.http://www.uterine-fibroids.org/faq.html


> I think I might have fibroids - how can I tell? Only your physician can diagnose fibroids. If you are experiencing any of the following symptoms of fibroids, you may wish to speak with him or her: Very heavy and prolonged monthly periods, sometimes with clots Pain in the back or in the legs Pelvic pain or pressure Pain during sexual intercourse Pressure on the bladder which leads to a constant need to urinate, incontinence, or the inability to empty the bladder Pressure on the bowel which can lead to constipation and/or bloating An enlarged abdomen which may be mistaken for weight gain or pregnancy.


ALSO:http://www.prostatitis.org/malepelvicpaincoursesummary.html


----------

